# Printer pooped out, anyone need ink: Canon #3E & #6 cartridges?



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

(Couldn't figure out an appropriate area in the classifieds)

I replaced 3 of the four color cartridges in my Canon Pixma IP4000 printer 2 weeks ago.
This week the printer shut down and the flashing lights code says "Reseat or replace print head".
Cleaned, aligned, all the trouble shooting, but no go...5 years was all she had in her.
Print head is discontinued and the few left over on the ebay market are $99.00 and more.

Bought a new Pixma MG5320 for only *$79.00* but the cartridges are not compatible...

So-o-o-o...If you have a compatible printer...

I've got:

2 - Canon #3E Black ink cartridges, one is still factory sealed, the other one is opened but hardly 20 sheets printed off of it.
2 - Canon #6 Cyan Cartridges, one still sealed, the other 1/4 full.
1 - Canon #6 Yellow cartridge, seal broken, couple of prints only
1 - Canon #6 Magenta cartridge, seal broken, couple of prints only.
6 - 50 sheet packs of 4" x 6" photo paper...some glossy/some semi. 

I'm guessing maybe $80.00-$90.00 retail/tax.
If I can help someone out, make it $35.00 and I'll pay shipping...

I've taped the openings well and sealed in separate Ziploks, should travel OK or pick up if in the Wellston area.


----------

